# Sobald ich erfahren habe, dass er ihr jede Woche fremdgeht, ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen



## Şafak

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne Bescheid   wissen, ob die Redewendung "Mir ist es wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen" schon gut klingt.
Zum Beispiel: "Sobald ich erfahren habe, dass er ihr jede Woche fremgeht, ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen! Sofort habe ich begriffen, warum sie stets so traurig aussieht."

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ja, das ist richtig so, klingt gut.


----------



## Frieder

"_Jemandem_ fremdgehen" klingt für mich ungewohnt. Da ein Schweizer es gutheißt, könnte es mal wieder am Nord-Süd-Gefälle liegen .


----------



## Şafak

Frieder said:


> "_Jemandem_ fremdgehen" klingt für mich ungewohnt. Da ein Schweizer es gutheißt, könnte es mal wieder am Nord-Süd-Gefälle liegen .


Ehrlich? Was sagt man dann in Deutschland?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Für mich klingt es auch ungewohnt, aber akzeptabel. In der Regel erwähnt man nicht, _wem_ fremdgegangen wird (und auch nicht wie häufig). (D.h. man würde in der Regel den Teil "ihr jede Woche" einfach weglassen.)


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> In der Regel erwähnt man nicht, _wem_ fremdgegangen wird



"fremdgehen" ist ein intransitives Verb.







Şafak said:


> "Sobald ich erfahren habe, dass er ihr jede Woche fremdgeht, ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen!


Hier müsstest Du schreiben _"Sobald ich erfahren habe, dass er *sie* jede Woche *betrügt*, ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen!_






διαφορετικός said:


> (und auch nicht wie häufig)


_ "dass er  jede Woche fremdgeht"_ - Das stört mich nicht.

Siehe auch das Beispiel im *DWDS*:


> Beispiel:
> Geht jede Woche fremd, betrügt seine Frieda und die Kinderchen nach Strich und Faden, und redet von Treue


----------



## elroy

Both of the examples on Wiktionary include a dative object: fremdgehen - Wiktionary


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> "_Jemandem_ fremdgehen" klingt für mich ungewohnt.


Hier eine diesbezügliche interessante Diskussion.
''Ethischer Dativ''?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Both of the examples on Wiktionary include a dative object: fremdgehen - Wiktionary


Diese (meiner Meinung nach unidiomatischen*) Beispiele werden nur im Englisch-Deutsch Wiktionary angeführt.
*In meinem ganzen Leben hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie "*jdm. fremdgehen"  gehört/ gelesen.

Auch das ist irreführend: 


> From _fremd_ +‎ _gehen_, thus “to go strange”, that is “to go with an outsider”.


 “to go with an outsider” = *mit* jdm. fremdgehen. Vergleiche:


> Steven war schockiert, als er erfuhr, dass seine Freundin auch mit Frauen _fremdgeht. _(Wiktionary DE)



In der deutschen Version des Wiktionary findet man keine Spur von einem  Beispiel mit Dativobjekt..


----------



## Hutschi

Analog wäre korrekt:
 "Sobald ich erfahren habe, dass er mit ihr jede Woche fremdgeht, ist es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen! Sofort habe ich begriffen, warum sie stets so traurig aussieht."

Das hat Sinn und ist idiomatisch, aber es ändert die Bedeutung ins Gegenteil.

Analog:
..., dass er ihr ausreißt (das ist idiomatischer als "dass er ihr fremdgeht".
..., dass er mit ihr ausreißt

Je öfter ich es lese, desto idiomatischer kommt mir vor: "... dass er ihr fremdgeht." ist fast gleich zu: "..., dass er fremdgeht."
Beim ersten Lesen hielt ich es für falsch.
Es sagt aber auf einfache Weise explizit aus, dass es sich um eine Beziehung von Mann und Frau handelt.
Vergleiche: "..., dass er ihm fremdgeht ..."
(Diversen steht hier keine explizite Form zur Verfügung.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Das hat Sinn und ist idiomatisch, aber es ändert die Bedeutung ins Gegenteil.


----------



## Kajjo

_ Ich bin noch nie fremdgegangen._

So ist es idiomatisch und so wird es weit überwiegend verwendet.

Die Ergänzung eines Dativobjekts a la

_ Ich bin meiner Frau noch nie fremdgegangen._

halte ich für künstlich konstruiert. Ich habe es aber schon öfter gesehen und würde es nicht als grundfalsch, wohl aber als seltsam einstufen. In dem Titelsatz klingt das "er ihr" ganz besonders merkwrüdig und für mich nicht idiomatisch. Da hätte man genauso gut einfach "dass regelmäßig fremdgeht" schreiben können und es wäre viel natürlicher gewesen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ''Ethischer Dativ''?


Es handelt sich dabei mMn nicht um einen ''ethischen Dativ''.


Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie _Cro-Mignon_ in _beardeds _Link:
"Meine Frau geht _mir_ fremd." wäre  akzeptabel , da "_mir_" hier als _ethischer Dativ_ zu verstehen ist:


> [denn hier] *drückt das Pronomen mir*  [...] nicht *aus*, in Bezug auf wen die Frau fremdgeht, wer Nutznießer oder Geschädigter ist, sondern *dass der Sprecher davon gefühlsmäßig betroffen ist*.
> - Das Dativobjekt ist erststellenfähig und kann betont werden (_Dir gebe ich das Buch nicht!_), der Dativus ethicus nicht (*_Mir bist du ein feiner Kerl_).



OP: "Ihr geht er jede Woche fremd."


----------



## Şafak

Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich nicht, was wir hier besprechen. Ich wollte nur  "he cheats on her" sagen.  Soweit ich verstehe, kann man "er betrügt seine Frau" sagen (und das ist vielleicht die idiomatischste Weise). Ich wollte aber ein anderes Verb gebrauchen. Sagt ihr, dass "fremdgehen" schlecht und gehoben klingt oder ausschließlich "jemandem fremdgehen" klingt schlechect?


----------



## Alemanita

Şafak said:


> Sagt ihr, dass "fremdgehen" schlecht und gehoben klingt oder ausschließlich "jemandem fremdgehen" klingt schlechect?



"Fremdgehen" ist weniger gehoben als "seine Frau betrügen", "seinen Mann betrügen".
"Jemandem fremdgehen" funktioniert nur für einige Personen (nicht alle kennen und verwenden es) und zum Teil nur bei der ich-Form: "meine Frau geht mir fremd", aber nicht "Petras Mann geht ihr fremd".


----------



## bearded

Alemanita said:


> zum Teil nur bei der ich-Form: "meine Frau geht mir fremd", aber nicht "Petras Mann geht ihr fremd".





JClaudeK said:


> da "_mir_" hier als _ethischer Dativ_ zu verstehen ist



Heimtückische Frage:
Indirekte Rede: ''Mein Freund erzählte mir, seine Frau gehe ihm fremd''. Klingt das 'ihm' wie ethischer Dativ oder nicht?
(zu mir sagte er doch ''meine Frau geht mir fremd'', wobei 'mir' lt.obigen Aussagen ethischer Dativ ist/sein kann).
In der 'Erzählung' habe ich nur Direktes in Indirektes übertragen. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Funktion der Pronomina dabei anders wird..


----------



## Kajjo

Şafak said:


> oder ausschließlich "jemandem fremdgehen" klingt schlechect?


Ja, der Dativ passt hier einfach nicht gut und klingt schräg. Nicht falsch, aber schon unüblich.



Alemanita said:


> "Fremdgehen" ist weniger gehoben als "seine Frau betrügen"


Nein, das sehe ich nicht so.

"Fremdgehen" und "betrügen" sind etwa die gleiche Sprachebene.



bearded said:


> ''Mein Freund erzählte mir, seine Frau gehe ihm fremd''. Klingt das 'ihm' wie ethischer Dativ oder nicht?


Für mich klingt fas einfach schräg an der Grenze zu falsch. So sagt man das einfach nicht. Das "ihm" ist völlig überflüssig, denn natürlich geht man davon aus, dass die Treue seiner Frau ihm gilt.

_Mein Freund erzählte mir, seine Frau gehe fremd. <narrativ>
Mein Freund hat mir erzählt, dass seine Frau fremdgeht. <normale Ausdrucksweise>_


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Indirekte Rede: ''Mein Freund erzählte mir, seine Frau gehe ihm fremd''. Klingt das 'ihm' wie ethischer Dativ oder nicht?


Rein grammatikalisch gesehen hast Du wahrscheinlich recht, aber (Kajjo ist mir zuvorgekommen)


Kajjo said:


> Für mich klingt das einfach schräg an der Grenze zu falsch. So sagt man das einfach nicht. Das "ihm" ist völlig überflüssig, denn natürlich geht man davon aus, dass die Treue seiner Frau ihm gilt.


----------



## Gernot Back

Şafak said:


> Ich wollte nur "he cheats on her" sagen.



_Er betrügt sie._
_Er ist ihr untreu._
_Er geht fremd. _(basta!)
Das „ihr“ in „_Er ist ihr untreu“ _halte ich für keinen _dativus ethicus_, sondern für einen schnöden_ dativus incommodi_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> _Er geht fremd. _(basta!)






Gernot Back said:


> Das „ihr“ in „_Er ist ihr untreu“ _halte ich für keinen _dativus ethicus_, sondern für einen schnöden_ dativus incommodi_.


Das sehe ich nicht so. Für mich ist "ihr" kein _freier Dativ_, sondern das Dativobjekt zu "jdm. untreu sein":
=> *Wem* ist er untreu? - Ihr.

*Vergl.: *


> 1) In dem Satz "Sie hat mir eine Vase zerbrochen" ist "mir" ein Dativus incommodi und damit ein freier Dativ; mit "mir" wird die Person bezeichnet, die einen Schaden hat von dem, was im Satz ausgedrückt wird



Man kann doch "Er hat (*mir*)* eine Vase zerbrochen." nicht mit "Er war *mir* untreu." vergleichen**.

*dieses "mir" kann man weglassen, ohne die Satzaussage zu verändern. Das 2. "mir" dagegen ist m.E. für die Satzaussage unerlässlich.

**Edit:
"er ist untreu" = "he's unfaithful"
"er ist ihr untreu" = "he cheats on her"


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Man kann doch "Er hat (*mir*)* eine Vase zerbrochen." nicht mit "Er war *mir* untreu." vergleichen**.
> 
> *dieses "mir" kann man weglassen, ohne die Satzaussage zu verändern. Das 2. "mir" dagegen ist m.E. für die Satzaussage unerlässlich.


Ich denke, es ist gleichartig.

Er hat eine Vase zerbrochen. Neutral.
Er hat mir eine Vase zerbrochen. Es wird angezeigt, wem er die Vase zerbrochen hat (Besitzer der Vase)

Er war mir untreu. - Es wird angezeigt, mit wem er zusammen ist. 
Er war untreu. - Es wird nicht angezeigt, wem er untreu war. (figurativ: Besitzer des Treuegelöbnisses) Er hat mir die Treue gebrochen.

---

Bei "fremdgehen" ist "mir" möglich, aber wenig idiomatisch. Den Grund kenne ich nicht. Vermutlich wird es fast immer absolut verwendet. 

Er hat mir die Treue gebrochen, indem er fremdgegangen ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Für mich ist "ihr" kein _freier Dativ_, sondern das Dativobjekt zu "jdm. untreu sein":
> => *Wem* ist er untreu? - Ihr.


Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass der Dativ bei „untreu“ ein „freier Dativ“ ist. Auch Dativobjekte/Dativergänzungen müssen sich in einen der semantischen Dativtypen einordnen lassen. In: „Er schenkt ihr das Buch“ gibt „ihr“ als _dativus commodi_ ja ebenfalls die Begünstigte an. In: „Mir ist kalt“ gibt „mir“ denjenigen als _dativus incommodi_ an, der eine Unannehmlichkeit empfindet.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass der Dativ bei „untreu“ ein „freier Dativ“ ist.


Laut dieser Definition ("_ein Dativus incommodi und _*damit*_ ein freier Dativ_" siehe #20) ist ein _Dativus incommod_i immer  ein freier Dativ.

Oder *hier*:


> • Der Dativus commodi/incommodi gehört zu den freien Dativen







Gernot Back said:


> In: „Mir ist kalt“ gibt „mir“ denjenigen als _dativus incommodi_ an, der eine Unannehmlichkeit empfindet.


Ohne "mir" geht es hier nicht:
„Ist kalt."  



> "_dativus incommodi_ [gibt denjenigen] an, der eine Unannehmlichkeit empfindet"


Nicht alle Dativobjekte, _die denjenigen angeben, der eine Unannehmlichkeit empfindet,_ kann man als _dativus incommodi _bezeichnen!

Beispiel:
"Er haut *mir* eine runter."  - "mir" ist ein (nicht wegzudenkenes) Dativobjekt, kein _dativus incommodi._
"Er haut eine runter."


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Laut dieser Definition ("_ein Dativus incommodi und _*damit*_ ein freier Dativ_" siehe #20) ist ein _Dativus incommod_i immer  ein freier Dativ.


Gerade diese Quelle scheint mir doch recht zu geben:


> 1) Der _Dativus commodi_ wird keineswegs immer als freier Dativ aufgefasst; er gilt dann stattdessen als Dativ-Objekt.


Ein _dativus incommodi_ ist ja spiegelbildlich nichts anderes. 

Gerade an „Mir ist kalt“, wo man das „mir“ nicht weglassen kann, sieht man das ja.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> "Er haut eine runter."


Das hätte eine völlig andere Bedeutung. "Eine" würde das sein, was heruntergehaun wird.
Beispiel:
Er haut eine Flasche runter. (Ungeschickt stößt er eine Flasche vom Tisch - oder auch mit Absicht.


----------

